# Police Officer Eddie Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Eddie Johnson, Jr.*
Alton Police Department, Missouri

End of Watch: Monday, October 20, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 45
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 10/20/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Eddie Johnson was killed in a single vehicle crash while responding to a structure fire at a home in Royal Oak, approximately six miles west of Alton.

During the response his patrol car left U.S. 160 fives miles west of Alton, struck a driveway entrance, and overturned several times. It is believed that Officer Johnson was not wearing his seat belt at the time.

Officer Johnson also served as the fire chief of the Alton Volunteer Fire Department as a reserved deputy with the Oregon County Sheriff's Office.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Rusty Warren
Alton Police Department
101 Pine Street
PO Box 247
Alton, MO 65606

Phone: (417) 778-7115

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22223-police-officer-eddie-johnson-jr#ixzz3Gliaz1gq


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Johnson.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

ODMP had the same face up for too short a period of time. In other words, it's too soon for a face to replace the last one. Hell, I think I just checked it yesterday.


----------

